

Greenwald's BBC interview claim of Snowden's 4096-bit encryption use - luxpir
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b02xd16y

======
luxpir
Interview should go live on iPlayer imminently. Proxy required outside of UK.
Claims 4096-bit (unspecified algorithm) encryption being beyond the reach of
NSA/Moscow etc.

~~~
hannibal5
Bruce Schneier also changed his PGP key to 4096-bit short time ago when he
started to deal with Snowden leaks.

